# Manual for Gravely 524 Snowblower



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I love small engines, however they are usually hooked to something and it is the "somethings" that are the pain. I need a service/repair/ipl manual for;
Gravely series 524 2-stage Snow blower
Model 25038 SN 1612230
I used it once last year and once so far this year, when it is under load or some wet snow I can hear a belt, probably the impeller, slip. It seems I need to adjust or replace a belt and since I know nothing about snow blowers it would make the job much easier if I had a manual. I have a tendency to make a simple job very difficult. Thanks a bunch. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Geogrubb,don't know if you will find the info you need,but here is a link to old Gravely equipment.
http://www.oldgravelys.net/docs/snow/
You help everyone else,hope this helps you!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello Geogrubb,don't know if you will find the info you need,but here is a link to old Gravely equipment.
> http://www.oldgravelys.net/docs/snow/
> You help everyone else,hope this helps you!


Thanks a bunch but I have already been there, I'm starting to think it might be something other than a Gravely that just has Gravely badges, like a Craftsman that is really a MTD or Poulan or something. Ariens took over Gravely in the early 80's but I can't find anything there either. Whatever it is I can fix it, however it is soooooo much simpler when you know what it is your fixin. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents:
There is usually an idle pulley that can be adjusted to put more pressure on the auger or impeller belt. That's with many 4 cycle snowblowers. Usually anything more then 1/2" of play on the belt is too much. Good luck.


----------

